# Orgasm and bleeding



## totters (May 13, 2007)

Hi

apologies if this is tmi, but I am 9 weeks pregnant and have had dark brown discharge since my BFP but no associated pain. Had my 8 week scan and all is well with beanie on board and healthy heart beat so have not overly worried about the discharge. However, this morning I had an orgasm (not with my DH if you know what I mean ) and since then have had mild ab cramping all day and a mixture of runny red/dark brown discharge. I don't think this is normal but would appreciate some advice as the pain is not strong and no clots or anything? Am hoping to get a scan at the EPU tomorrow if I can. 

cheers
totters xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Have you managed to get a scan yet?  Let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## totters (May 13, 2007)

Hi Emily

Managed to speak with my m/wife this morning who has arranged a scan for this Wed am - seems too long away for me. Am still getting mild pain and dark brown discharge and even a brown clot which has really scared me but what can I do?

must keep positive   

totters x


----------



## totters (May 13, 2007)

Hiya

Just to let you know that the scan went fine this am with strong heartbeat and now 9weeks and 3 days pregnant with EDD of 03/02/08. Am v relieved   

totters


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Good, am pleased to hear that!  What an excellent due date as well, all the best babies are born on that day!!  (you'd never guess that was my birthday would you?)


----------

